# Driver out of date



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have alot of drivers out of date 

here a picture 
http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=driversrc2.png

this should be why my games crashs how do i update, because all site i got to dont work

what driver do i need to update for gaming


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You picture tells us you have issues with drivers but does not tell us what drivers.
Can you give us the complete specs of your system (make, model, OS,etc.etc). If you don't know please run PC Wizard below my signature and Post the results.
Also please provide a screen shot of the device manager. Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

alright for sure! i will get my picture right now


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gooberrooberwc1.png

right here i cut off the parts were the good drivers are so this only shows the bad drivers

srry its a bit small

o yes and can u tell me were i get driver updates, i cant seem to find any


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Some of the drivers can be updated via Microsoft Updates, but under custom install.
But first I want a look at the DEVICE Manager. Not what the program you ran says.
Also the PC Wizard report so I know what you have inside this PC.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry, but how do i access device manager and PC wizrad report
can u give me a path to go to 

C:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
To access the DEVICE Manager right click My Computer>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device manager.
To create a report Open PC Wizard>File>Save As>Select Category (Hardware)>name the file and save it to My Documents.
You can attach it to the thread from there.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

alright i will try it right now thxs bro


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

part 1

http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part1lm4.png
part 2
http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part2io8.png


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK,
I took a look at the screen shots you sent. The drivers you have seem to be in order.
Can you give me the complete specs of your system and what Games you are trying to play? To find the complete spec (If you are not sure) run PC wizard below my signature and post the results. Also Post the games yiou are trying to run.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

thxs for help i think my pc is in order too, its just my spyware and stuff messing up with my PC i think, i am planning to reformat my pc because there is just to many carp on my pc. log in problems shut down problems. and sooo on ... thxs Bill u are cool


----------



## emajin77 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am trying to install my city of heroes game onto my laptop. Normally, when I put any cd/dvd, it automatically plays it or asks how I want to proceed. Now, I put the game cd in and nothing happens. I'm not sure, but maybe the drivers need to be updated. Will ya help me?


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

emajin77 said:


> I am trying to install my city of heroes game onto my laptop. Normally, when I put any cd/dvd, it automatically plays it or asks how I want to proceed. Now, I put the game cd in and nothing happens. I'm not sure, but maybe the drivers need to be updated. Will ya help me?


im not sure, but normally if it doesnt auto run, which occasionally happens to me too, i click on My computer/computer then double click on the drive.


----------

